# Craftsman Garden Tractor plowing



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

I just picked up a Craftsman GT5000 garden tractor for short money. The deck was rotted but I got it to plow with. With that said,how can I expect this tractor to plow my driveway with a 48" blade, chains & wheel weights? Also, should I look for a snowblower for the front instead of a plow. I currently have a plow on my Toyota Tundra but alot of times when it snows, I'm stuck at work. I figure the tractor would be a good, cheap suppliment that my wife can use if I'm stuck at work. I would love to go back to a 4X4 ATV for plowing but I got this tractor for peanuts. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

it should do fine as long as the snow doesn't pile up, plow every couple of inches


----------



## 06Sierra (Nov 30, 2008)

I would put a blower on. Then you wouldn't have to worry about plowing multiple times during a storm.


----------



## Hedgehog (Nov 18, 2006)

I just picked up the Craftsman 48" plowblade on craigslist for half the price of a new one, now I need tire chains and wheel weights


----------



## LEVE (Dec 5, 2005)

I used my Craftsman LT1000 (18hp-single) with weights, chains and a plow for over 7 years on 300' of drive and a 1100sq ft parking area. It worked well unless the drive drifted shut, then it was very, very hard to open up. I'd have no problem with snow up to a foot.


----------



## PeterD (Jan 13, 2010)

I had a setup like that (still do, in fact, but...) I used it for a couple of years. Eventually I realized that for New England it simply didn't have what it took to move the amount of snow we get (southern NH) and I basically gave up. Ended up with a plow truck, where while removing snow I was warm, and happy, listening to the music, and telling my dog stories as we went and did snow removal. I miss the dog's company, but not freezing my butt off on that silly tractor!


----------



## 04tundra (Jan 30, 2011)

i wouldnt waste my time with a tractor and plow headache if you have a plow on your truck...

if you do decide to plow with it, get 500lbs on the back of it (doesnt matter how you do it) and put chains on it. the chains will tare up the driveway if you spin the wheels at all. if your plowing i wouldnt wait for it to pile up more then 6 inches. snowblowing you have a little more room to wait


----------



## jasf (Nov 7, 2004)

Push your piles back! Way back if your you are using a truck too. I've been using one for years. It's a very capable unit as long as you respect the limits of the machine.


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

I've got an older Craftsman GT w/46" blower that I've used in fairly deep snow for years without too many issues. I half-filled the rear tires with winter windshield washer fluid (8 gallons per tire?), placed 200lbs of sand on the rear weight plate, wheel weights, chains. No traction problems, not even on a 9% grade, as long as the blower is down.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

I had a craftsman LT 2000
I put some halogen lights on it so I could see better.
I also modified the bagger attachment so I got put some steel plates on that for weight.
If you do end up putting chains on there, becareful with cement drives because it'll scratch them.
Also your knees will get cold


----------



## Dubl0Vert (Sep 10, 2011)

Ha ha ... this is good knowledge. I'm setting my deere up this year with a blade to do the sidewalks. Can't get them done with my truck or it gets messy...


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

I use a 78 John Deere 312 with a snow blower or 54in four way hydraulic blade for our driveway and side walks with no chains and only 100lbs from two wheel weights and my tubby butt with no problems unless I hit ice. I am going to build a weight box before the snow gets here for some added traction and I am picking up a John Deere 317 this weekend so if the motor is not toast I will get it running and build another weight box and put the blower on that one and use my 312 with the blade.


----------

